# Sponsor a target and Help Benefit4Kids!!



## 3-Blade (Jan 20, 2005)

Well here we are into the 11th year of the Amy Pray Outdoor Weekend and can not believe this many years have past. This years event is June 21st & 22nd 2008 at Huron Pointe Sportsmen Club in SE Michigan. We are currently looking for target sponsors of which is a great way for anybody (individuals, businesses, organizations, clubs, etc) to support Benefit4Kids even though they may not be able to make it to the event.












2008 Outdoor Weekend Wish Kid Target Sponsor Program:

Along with our normal family arena target sponsor we now have the "Wish Kid" sponsor targets. Each target on the (2) walk through courses will be named after a kid Benefit4Kids has worked with in the past or is currently working with now. Each target sponsor (and website if available) will be displayed at each target and can be sponsored for only $75.00 a target (Family arena prices vary).

With your Sponsorship of any target (Wish Kid targets or Family Arena) you will receive: 
- Your name(s) and/or business name on the target billboard showing who sponsored that target along with the kids picture. 
- Your companies/organizations website if available on the billboard. 
- Your name and contact information located in the club house on a wall Billboard. 
- Your name along with a hyperlink to your website (if available) on our website recognizing you as a target sponsor at the 11th Annual Fundraiser.

Please consider becoming a Target Sponsor today and help support Benefit4Kids and our efforts to brighten the lives of terminally ill and life limited children nationwide! Many individuals and organizations have already gotten their targets, so visit our website and reserve your spot today!

For more information about becoming a Target Sponsor or to reserve your spot, please contact Jason Miller at 248-240-4110 or by email at [email protected]. Checks should be made out to Benefit4Kids and sent to: Benefit4Kids C/O Outdoor Weekend/Target Sponsor 21660 23 Mile Road Macomb, MI 48044 (Please include as much contact information about sponsor with check. You can also submit your payment via PayPal by visiting out website.


----------



## 3-Blade (Jan 20, 2005)

Many people have already gotten their targets, but there are plenty left yet, so contact us today and get yours! Help us not only reach our goal of getting ALL the targets sponsored this year, but also raising a bunch of money so we can make Matthews Colorado Elk Hunt, Kevin's Houseboat fishing trip, LeeAnn's Dolphin Experience, and Jordan's Canadian Bear Hunt, wishes come true this year, along with the few kids we are awaiting paperwork on right now of which one includes an Alaskan Salmon Fishing Wish for a kid from Florida!


Check out the current list at http://www.b4k.org/targets.htm

Remember this is open to anybody in any state, any organization, any business, any group, etc! We have gotten sponsors from VA, GA, and MI, so far and hope to see many more supporters from many different states show their support! If you can't afford to do it on your own, get some friends together and pool your money together! Every penny helps!

Thank you to those of you who have sponsored a target thus far, and please encourage your friends and others to do the same.

Al


----------

